# Mic-ing A Choir



## Raktor (Apr 11, 2008)

Currently, we use Behringer C2 condenser microphones for a small-ish choir. (20-30 people tops?)

We want to purchase a few different microphones to give them a bit more pop, as they are quite quiet.

This will be for a tour, and we will have no ability to hang overhead.

Thanks guys. =)


----------



## mixmaster (Apr 11, 2008)

Raktor said:


> This will be for a tour, and we will have no ability to hang overhead.
> Thanks guys. =)



Not flying them leaves you two options, boundary mics on the stage, or mics on a stand. If you don't mind having stands in front of the choir, I have had good luck with my Beta 87s. I put the stands about a foot in front of the first row of the choir, and raise them up to about the height of the middle row. I use 3 mics on our choir (about 30 people) evenly spaced across the front of the choir.
If you don't want the stands in front of the choir, and flying the mics is out, the place boundary mics on the floor. I have Crown PCC 160s that I have used for such an application. The mics on stands sounded much better, but there were aesthetic concerns for that night and I the PCCs got the gig done. I would recommend a fairly healthy low cut on the strip as well as the low roll off on the mic.


----------



## Eboy87 (Apr 13, 2008)

I've had good results with SM81's on stands. I've also heard of people using the PCC's on music stands. I've never tried that one, but I've used them on the front lip of the stage with favorable results. Watch speaker and mic placement, you're not going to get the same GBF as you would with a rock show. Placement is key, and know their polar patterns.


----------



## howlingwolf487 (Apr 16, 2008)

Raktor said:


> We want to purchase a few different microphones to give them a bit more pop, as they are quite quiet.
> This will be for a tour, and we will have no ability to hang overhead.
> Thanks guys. =)



What is your budget? If you can spend the money, get a stereo matched pair of AKG C414B-XLS mics. They work great for choirs, guitar cabs, drum overheads, and much more. A great workhorse mic (wish I had the money to get some). Should run you around $2k or less, if you can work out a deal.

Also, a little side note: whenever I mic a choir, they have to earn the right to use the mic(s) or at least give me something to work with. If I'm not getting anything usable out of them, they don't get the mics. I'll either keep them muted or put 'em away. Kind of strict, I know, but the mics won't do a thing if there's nothing for the system to amplify. Plus, it usually sounds a lot more full when people are actually singing.


----------



## MNicolai (Apr 20, 2008)

While the topic is up, what's the general consensus on choral mics? We've done boundary mics and hanging choral mics, but we almost always bang our heads against a wall because short of shoving the microphone down a choralier's throat we can never get enough punch to make a difference. I've seen this in at least three different houses, and it's accepted that if somebody really wants them we'll drop them in, but if we actually turn them on is another matter.


----------



## museav (Apr 20, 2008)

You might want to look at the Audix MB1250 or MB1280 MicroBoom mics, they are available with several different polar pattern capsules and are a good option for a low profile, long boom type arrangement. Ace Backstage also offers a Choir "Stick" Microphone with Audio-Technica or Shure elements. These might be a good approach for a tour where you could be having to work with different physical arrangements of the choir. Remember the 3:1 rule and don't use too many mics.

I don't know about a PCC on a music stand, it would have to be oriented just right and since they are boundary mics, the limited size of the boundary surface might affect the low frequency response and the pattern.


----------



## herr_highbrau (May 2, 2008)

Another good workhorse mic is the AKG C391 which is the SE300b power source and CK91 cardioid capsule. I've used them on choirs a couple of times, and like them as they're a bit smaller than the traditional 58/B58 or B87a, and have a reasonably clinical sound. As long as they sing out enough too then you'll get a decent level out of them (if they're not set to 10db attenuation, stupid clients!). 

The senn K6/E66 is also one we keep in Hire Stock, it's a short shotgun and is useful if you can't have mics close to the choir (e.g. aesthetics). I like them too!

I'd be very surprised if a PCC worked on a mic stand, the whole idea behind them is that they can couple with the floor. Still, it might work for some people!

The gain before feedback is another thing to note, but if the choir's any good you should just be thinking about sound reinforcement, and not amplification!


----------



## Andy_Leviss (May 3, 2008)

herr_highbrau said:


> I'd be very surprised if a PCC worked on a mic stand, the whole idea behind them is that they can couple with the floor. Still, it might work for some people!



You're absolutely correct. The flat boundary built into the mic is nowhere near big enough to create the needed boundary effect, it MUST be on a larger surface. To use it on a stand, you can make an appropriate sized plexi panel to mount it on. (I'd have to do some digging to see the right size, it's been a while.)


----------



## howlingwolf487 (May 4, 2008)

Andy_Leviss said:


> (I'd have to do some digging to see the right size, it's been a while.)


This might be handy: http://www.crownaudio.com/pdf/mics/127089.pdf


----------



## jkowtko (May 7, 2008)

How would something like the Audio-Technica Pro37r work on a choir? I may have to do this for part of a local high school graduation ceremony, and I have access to a couple of Pro37R's and would like to avoid purchasing mics right now if possible. 

I expect there will be 20-30 people in the choir, outdoors on risers, I can use a couple of mic stands in front of them and at about eye level, 6-8 feet away.

Is this a good mic for the use, or is there something else in the price range ($100-150) that I should consider buying instead?

Thanks. John


----------

